# bait shop closing



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

One of the area's oldest tackle shops is closing for good. 

Rodia's Bait & Tackle, located in the Village shoppes in Rio Grande is closing.

Everything in the shop is 25% off right now.


----------

